# Australia



## Canuck (May 5, 2008)

I thought that maybe we would try Australia again....just love it so much.  We considered going in the summer and still are.  However, I have ANOTHER question for you Aussie experts.  How hard is it to get a trade over Christmas break?

THANKS!


----------



## beanb41 (May 5, 2008)

Check out DAE they have around 90 units available for Dec / Jan. Their website is www.daelive.com.
I wouldnt hang around making a booking though as Dec/Jan is peak time and summer in our part of the world.


----------



## CarolF (May 6, 2008)

Christmas time is extremely busy here in Australia.  The longest school holiday occurs then.

Depending where you wish to visit, the Christmas school holidays for 08/09 are from 13 December 08 to 27 January 09 in South Australia and the Northern Territory and the other states start on 20 December 08.

If you find something you like, book it now.


----------

